# H: NiB Assault Marines /w JP W: Hammerheads/Devilfishes



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello, I currently have 7 NiB Assault Marines (with jump packs) I am looking to trade for Tau Devilfishes/Hammerheads. (Equal Value for Equal Value).

The vehicles either need to be New in Box as well or if they are built they need to be unpainted and the engines/guns/drones need to be unglued!

I don't ship first unless you have been here longer and have more rep!

PM ME IF INTERESTED!


----------

